# What is your go to big trout soft plastic



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

Just curious what y'alls go to soft plastic is for big trout. This is mine


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Bass Assasin and KWiggler Ball Tail Shad for me right now. 
I am trying the Hogie Eel Diablo's as well. 

I will say that I really like the Big Nasty Jig Heads... they have a big hook and I like the size.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Brown devil eye or whoever the hell makes them now. Use a big enough jighead to fish it on bottom


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's all about them "Fatboys" every color, I personally like the pink fade.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Gambler flappin'shad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a bigger version of mine coming out, hopefully at the fishing show. It will be 5.5 inches long. I have the prototype at the house. Been swimming it in the pool to make sure it does not "tornado" on the fall. It does not. We have caught fish on it, but only used it a couple trips since we just got it in. 

The fall with an 1/8 oz. jighead is soft and subtle, and it most definitely swims on the fall. The bait has a belly slot that is 1/2 the depth of a Flappin Shad or Assassin so the durability will be greater. 

We try to do stuff that is original, and has a thought process. I talk to the best guides out there and we brainstorm. We don't just come out with a bait that is a copy and slap our name on it with a different package design.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Down South Lures said:


> I have a bigger version of mine coming out, hopefully at the fishing show. It will be 5.5 inches long. I have the prototype at the house. Been swimming it in the pool to make sure it does not "tornado" on the fall. It does not. We have caught fish on it, but only used it a couple trips since we just got it in.
> 
> The fall with an 1/8 oz. jighead is soft and subtle, and it most definitely swims on the fall. The bait has a belly slot that is 1/2 the depth of a Flappin Shad or Assassin so the durability will be greater.
> 
> We try to do stuff that is original, and has a thought process. I talk to the best guides out there and we brainstorm. We don't just come out with a bait that is a copy and slap our name on it with a different package design.


Nice! Can't wait to try those. I'm a sucker for bigger baits.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Hard to beat those Saltwater Assassins but I'm focusing in on all the Brown baits for the winter using all the fat stuff, devils, and originals. I am determined to learn to fish these lures with good technique.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

I like the saltwater assassins & nortons sand eels.. I'll try others, but always make my way back to those 2


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

I like the fatboys (sinking) you can fish them fast (walk the dog) slow sink...great bait....you are in control of the action which is nice.. Pink on clear days...darker colors on cloudy days...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Norton Sand Eel in the Blackmagic color.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Here are some trout from our last trip...guess which ones were caught on FATBOYS


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

Zoom Fluke in Baby Bass color.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

Texas Chicken fatboy


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

I really like throwing the 7" assassins. I am a fan of the bigger baits in the winter. My buddies don't throw the bigger baits, they stick to down south and tidal surge. I still catch the smaller fish on that big bait, but I tend to catch bigger fish than my buddies throwing the "smaller" lures. I wish there were more options for the bigger baits.


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

fat boys and broken backs are usually my go to winter baits, we do spend a lot of time fishing deep channels with like 15-20 feet of water, and thats when I break out those big assassins


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*1/8 oz head with a Tidal surge split tails*

Here are a few pics from earlier this year, all out of the boat. Had some real pigs located, hammered them for about 3 months this past spring/summer. Almost all on split tails 1/8 oz head. Had 2 trips on top water and the rest on tails, when they for whatever reason refused top waters. Went from the bass assassins to the split tail simply because they hold together after multiple fish whereas the assassins are only good for 1 fish.


----------



## RedFlounderBass (May 10, 2015)

Strawberry/White tail Assassin
Pink Corky


----------



## pwooly (Dec 2, 2012)

These count?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

oh man!! that soft dine scared me....I think you can catch a great white on that one...lol!!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

For cooler winter temps, my favorite has always been a 4" Chickenboy Shrimp. Color depends on water clarity, wind and cloud cover.


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

Flappin Devils by brown lures. Fish em like a big paddle tail but they have that Corky eye to it that makes the bigger fish jump on it


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Corky Devil...black and chart


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

doa airhead
Norton sand eel
bass assassin

I wouldn't consider corkies in the category of "soft plastics" but I guess some do.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I didn't realize we were throwing the corkys into the soft plastics category! If that's the case, fat boy and color depending on conditions. Soft plastics with jig heads in them, Mirrorlure lil jons with an 1/8 oz head.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

C4 is the most pliable while still holding a good form. Just hope the fish don't double tap that in a swim bait configuration.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm assuming the OP means tails, not plugs but corkys and maniac mullet are on top for soft plugs.
Soft plastic tails...there are a lot on the market that get the thump when the bigger plugs are getting half-hearted love taps. I like 5.5" Thumpin' Mullet Chicken on a Chain color on a black Rockport Rattler jighead for my go-to just because they are durable, have rattles, the price is right, they come in a tray that keeps them straight so they don't spin and most of all fish love them. 
Gamblers are next on the menu and hopefully MatrixShad will introduce a larger version soon...that will be a game changer in my arsenal.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Lakeandbay said:


> Gambler flappin'shad
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to try these this year.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Fishndagulf7 said:


> I really like throwing the 7" assassins. I am a fan of the bigger baits in the winter. My buddies don't throw the bigger baits, they stick to down south and tidal surge. I still catch the smaller fish on that big bait, but I tend to catch bigger fish than my buddies throwing the "smaller" lures. I wish there were more options for the bigger baits.


Look into Savage Lure

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

DSL How about sending some of the new baits over to TIB where he can try them out down south for you? 


Corky fatboys, dayglow, pink, pearl ch and silver glitter/ ch and red/white in funky water

Depending on the conditions I like paddle tail or bass assassin rat tail in plum/ch, pumpkinseed/ch, glow/ch, Blackmagic, red shad and 
CoC


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Any down south lures rocky boat.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the down south lures, but I throw fat boys and soft dines mostly if I'm really targeting big trout.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

This


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

*lures*

my biggest trout have all been on tops or plugs but either red shad or plum bassass has been the next best thing for me.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I fish the Norton sand eel Jr. and down south lures year round. I got a 28.5" about a month back on a DSL sassy something. I really like that color. They swim and fall really well with a light jig head.


----------



## Fowl Play (Jun 20, 2013)

These!


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Bass assassin 4" sea shad - catches all sizes from small to big (my best on artificial is 25.5"). Typically they last 10 to 15 fish for me (not sure why they don't last longer for others). Caught about 20 fish (trout, red, flounder) on Sunday switching back and forth between two baits and never had to change. For what it's worth, I use the bass assassin jig heads with them.


----------



## oldredsled (Oct 13, 2014)

the post should of been what catches fisherman.. 

as for big trout.. or any trout.. try a spoon .. gold in dark light and silver when its bright outside.... 

when it gets really tough try a Kelly wiggler.... red body white tail..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Down South Lures; said:


> We try to do stuff that is original, and has a thought process. I talk to the best guides out there and we brainstorm. We don't just come out with a bait that is a copy and slap our name on it with a different package design.


Props to you for that.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

For me to catch from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS big specks(i am fishing just from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS because i am disable -problems with my legs) is the plastic show in my next pictures( i like to fish with 3",4" grubs,chartreuse and limetreuse most of the time).
My tandem rig and one 8.5 lb.trout catch on chartreuse grub from the picture with my tandem rig.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Gill net


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

4 inch paddletail by saltwater assasin.....and die dapper. Then lil jon

formally known as "osoobsessed"
Www.baffinbayrodandgun.com


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Catagory 5 Suicide Croaker 4" and 3-1/2"


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Jean Scurtu said:


> :texasflag
> 
> For me to catch from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS big specks(i am fishing just from the bank at ROLLOVER PASS because i am disable -problems with my legs) is the plastic show in my next pictures( i like to fish with 3",4" grubs,chartreuse and limetreuse most of the time).
> My tandem rig and one 8.5 lb.trout catch on chartreuse grub from the picture with my tandem rig.


Jean, You da Man bro!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

3" 00 BK is good plastic...Works good on turkeys also.


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Maniac Mullet!!


----------

